# Happy Friday the 13th



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Damn, that just totally snuck up on me! It's Friday the 13th!!! Have a happy one. Guess I'll be doing a Friday Fest tonight. :devil:


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Zombie-F said:


> Damn, that just totally snuck up on me! It's Friday the 13th!!! Have a happy one. Guess I'll be doing a Friday Fest tonight. :devil:


I "celebrated" Friday the 13th this morning (since I'm off work today!) by watching "The Descent".

Neil Marshall's film is well worth the viewing time. The first part of the movie made me more uncomfortable than I've been in some time.

Check it out.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Look out! 
Behind you!
:voorhees: :voorhees: 
:voorhees: 
:voorhees:


----------

